# Fess up..Bragets..What's Ya Get.?



## Drabe (Jun 11, 2011)

91pc kobalt drill bit set


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

15" macbook pro :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I got a package of Chubbys from Whipple. Really.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I got a package of Chubbys from Whipple. Really.


I still can't clear up those crabs.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm soaking the Chubbys as we speak. The stuff from Walgreens is supposed to help.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

angus242 said:


> I'm soaking the Chubbys as we speak. The stuff from Walgreens is supposed to help.


why? what are you trying to level?:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll level anything now....


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

why does that sound threatening?:blink:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I'll level anything now....


lmao :laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ah, Tom. Don't be afraid of the 9" Chubby. :no:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Still trying to get through Xmas. In laws then to my moms with immediate family (13 of us). My 2 1/2 year old is hitting the wall with late lunch and no nap. I'd be psyched for a nap myself. Best gift so far getting through presents with the MIL without any major problems and having my 2 week old have an assplosion while I was holding her.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> A daughter who has been up all night puking with the flu.:sad:


It is not truly the holiday season unless one has a puking kid....


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I got a Milwaukee M18 impact, its the first time I've ever used one and I still can't get over it, Im currently rifling through my fastners looking for "tough customers" to sink into a scrap of hardwood post I have. The noise isn't annoying at all when its you using the thing.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

My step dad bought me a new compressor 100 foot hose. And a pool table. My girl went ape **** crazy and bought me a new makita circular saw, makita 18v compact drill and impact set, milwaukee sawzall, a tool tote screw driver sets numerous hand tools. Not to mention clothes movies books ohh and I bought myself a present a pin nailer  merry christmas and happy holidays to everyone


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My dad, brother and I work together and bought each other a crap load of tools on black Friday. Everyone got Little Giant telescoping ladders, about 25 sets of bits (some for our guys, some for Xmas gifts for relatives) clamps, 2 Bosch cordless drill and impact sets, a Dewalt Sidewinder and a Grizzly joiner. Big Christmas, we needed some write offs. My brother got off cheap, my dad and I own the company and we paid the tab. Lol.


Oh and the accountant said we needed another write off so I got a new pick up, my old one needed to be retired. We kept it and put with our other company trucks.

Its been a great and blessed year. Last Christmas our guys got Christmas bonuses and we didn't. We had lost more than 70% of our operating accounts, and we began making changes going forward. We tightened our belts and trimmed down, worked hard, and I networked my ass off. This is the first good year we've had in a long time. Played it smart, put all the operating capitol back plus 20% , and saved what profits we made. 

It takes hard work and sometimes guts, but the small businessmen and women of our country who are struggling to keep the doors open are what the life line of our country is. I'm proud of my small part in that, and the others on this forum. A lot of friends and competitors went out of business this year. Several in the last couple of month's. I am hoping for the best and planning for the worst.

Sorry for the tangent, just got the news a friend is closing his doors and another just died the day before yesterday. Damn depressing. 

Merry Christmas, guys. Thanks for the gifts of knowledge and all of the experience shared here.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

My little Lady and two Sons went in together and brought me a 42 inch flat screen TV for the office....man is that thing clear...Now I might even spend some time in there...:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

A yengling black and tan buzz last night and now working on a yengling lager buzz tonight...oh yeah and time with the fam...hence the yengling...just kidding..luv the time with family and friends enjoyed with good food! Merry Xmas to all!


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

My wife just handed me a mine Makita LXT601 18-Volt LXT 6-Piece. Also got 200 in lowes gift cards from everyone else.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Got a Fein Multimaster 250, a Fast Cap 3rd hand pole and laser holder accessory, a couple of shirts, an antique spoke shave, a high velocity blower and some cash.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Trade related: HD gift card for 100$ and work wear store gift card for 50$

Got a nice leather wallet packed with cash from my mother and a Tim Hortons gift card! :laughing:
And a few other gift cards, and cash. My friend who I was staying with wrapped up 12 cans of beer for me. :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Rear view mirror, I-pod touch, leather office chair, boot drier, wireless headphones, Milwaukee hole saw set, and Milwaukee drill bit set. Still have one more more Christmas at the in-laws we will see what they are giving out. They usually give out a lot of presents. That is way more than I expected to get I guess the raise my wife got last January is paying off.

I gave out a lot of presents this year spent roughly twice as much this year over last year. It was nice seeing everybody light up opening the presents.

Cole


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> *Rear view mirror*, I-pod touch, leather office chair, boot drier, wireless headphones, Milwaukee hole saw set, and Milwaukee drill bit set. Still have one more more Christmas at the in-laws we will see what they are giving out. They usually give out a lot of presents. That is way more than I expected to get I guess the raise my wife got last January is paying off.
> 
> I gave out a lot of presents this year spent roughly twice as much this year over last year. It was nice seeing everybody light up opening the presents.
> 
> Cole


A rear view mirror?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> A rear view mirror?


Yeah what's wrong with that? :clap:My daughter ripped the one off the windshield in my personal vehicle and it cracked the mirror when she did it. So the wife bought me a new one. 

Cole


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Santa came late this year.

My sister just dropped off a 12 pack sampler of Blue Moon.:drink:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus what the heck are chubby's?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah what's wrong with that? :clap:My daughter ripped the one off the windshield in my personal vehicle and it cracked the mirror when she did it. So the wife bought me a new one.
> 
> Cole


Hey, as long as it's needed, it's good stuff :thumbup::clap: I've just never heard of anyone getting a rear view mirror for Christmas


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

bluebird5 said:


> Angus what the heck are chubby's?


Most are about 7" long. Some guys have 9 inchers :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

it almost didnt happen this year in my house, so i am just happy at the last minute i was able to pull it off.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a 15 ga Hitachi nail gun, a hitachi 1 3/8 pinner, bostich 18 ga nail gun, bostich crown Stapler, 50' flexzilla hose, 100' flexeel, 2 new fast cap flat tape measures, a new featherboard, hilti pd4 laser and 100$ in home depot cards. I'm happy..

The holidays sure went fast... 

Hope everyone had a happy one..

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got a new Festool MIDI dust extractor to go along with my collection of Festool stuff.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Set of pony cabinet claws.

Caulk carrier.

Dewalt 18v cut-out tool.

Dewalt 18v Jigsaw tool.

Code check book.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Skill man: what's a caulk carrier?

Got a pair of work jeans, netbook, some smaller stuff.

From the boss I got a carhartt hoodie with the company logo, last year we got nothing so hopefully that's a good sign of times to come


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All I wanted was to be left alone.

I did not get that. I did get to spend a few hours with my oldest girl digging some porch footings today though.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I got a new case for my Construction Master and one of those little mini Porter Cable belt sanders. I'm looking forward to my next scribe job to try out the sander. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have that sander and use it for just about all scribes. Get some 60 grit paper, that's all you will ever need.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I have that sander and use it for just about all scribes. Get some 60 grit paper, that's all you will ever need.


You like the sander? I saw a few mixed reviews on it with several people complaining about it getting too hot to touch and others complaining about the belt tracking. Who knows what they were trying to sand with it though.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> A daughter who has been up all night puking with the flu.:sad:


I stayed home all day yesterday with her while my wife and son went to the outlaws for turkey dinner.

Now I'm the one who's been puking all day and night.:sad:

Ugh.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For what I use if for it works fine. Scribing is what gets the most use out of that tool. I wouldn't want to use is for things that belt sanders are associated with. Large stock removal and flattening of large areas. It just isn't designed for that as far as I can see. And if you tried to take off a lot of stock using the full area of the belt I bet that the machine would get hot. For a "belt sander" it doesn't have a lot of gusto. But it has more than enough to do sribing and taking stock off of smaller items such as needed during an installation of sets of cabinets. 

The tracking issue is something I have never had. It tracks the belt very well and once you set it it rarely needs readusting, at least in my experience. 

I don't like Porter Cable, I have had bad experiences with their tools since I started working with wood over 20 years ago. But they make good belt sanders. I own a 4x24 that is about 17 years old. It's getting worn out and will need new parts, but I was satisfied with it.

Go for the mini belt sander. It's a good tool.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

shanekw1 said:


> I stayed home all day yesterday with her while my wife and son went to the outlaws for turkey dinner.
> 
> Now I'm the one who's been puking all day and night.:sad:
> 
> Ugh.


Well duh. When someone has the flu you are suppose to run and hide from them:whistling:whistling


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

My mother had some of her old rings, and my deceased grandmothers rings and jewelery melted down into a 1/2 oz gold bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I got a Lowe's gift card from the inlaws that I did a bunch of work for, and they stiffed me. Well... I went to use the card the other night, and it has a $0 balance
> 
> They got me twice this year.


:laughing:

Best story of 2011 right there.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I'm thinking of framing it, and hanging it in our living room for all to see. After all it's the thought that counts right? Picking up a card from the grocery store, and maybe even not activating it...

My fiance's tried fixing it, but I say it's worth the $$ to just leave it be, and keep everyone off my back about getting along. Just put it on their tab.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn in-law's. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I got a Lowe's gift card from the inlaws that I did a bunch of work for, and they stiffed me. Well... I went to use the card the other night, and it has a $0 balance :laughing::clap:
> 
> They got me twice this year.


:laughing::laughing:




My FIL got me this










complete with the little retractable magnetic screw holder.:clap::blink:


He is really like the wife I'm glad I don't have.:laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably hated you ever since you married his daughter, that should explain it...:laughing:


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

UPS and fedex just showed up at the same time. 










Makita 10 sliding miter saw LS1016:thumbup:

Makita 7 pc. combo kit LXT702:thumbup:

and Lenox 10734 15-Piece Reciprocating Saw Blade Kit :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Didnt know the blades and the saw was coming.


----------



## WarEagle86 (May 17, 2009)

kyia said:


> UPS and fedex just showed up at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I got the 12 in. slider for Christmas myself.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I did well this year, got a Milwaukee M18 impact driver and shockwave bit set from Mum and Dad. I also just ordered myself this as a late christmas present from myself - Makita 5007MGK http://www.makita.co.nz/products/detail.lsd?item=5007MGK


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

kyia said:


> UPS and fedex just showed up at the same time.
> 
> Makita 10 sliding miter saw LS1016:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous.... Thats all on my want list!!!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

My wife bought me some shirts and a pair of pajama pants from my son. 
My mom called to remind me she isn't getting me any gifts. 
Inlaws sent popcorn with some stickers that had my name on them. 
I was pretty excited to get something to open. I haven't gotten a present in years.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I forgot I also got a kick ass open assist Kershaw pocket knife.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I got a Lowe's gift card from the inlaws that I did a bunch of work for, and they stiffed me. Well... I went to use the card the other night, and it has a $0 balance :laughing::clap:
> 
> They got me twice this year.


 Wow. That is cold


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

JonM said:


> He's probably hated you ever since you married his daughter, that should explain it...:laughing:


 What's up with your avatar, dude? It's freaking me out:laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

jawtrs said:


> What's up with your avatar, dude? It's freaking me out:laughing:


Alice in Wonderland...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in VaBeach (Jun 7, 2007)

Have seen coffee bars in the master bedrooms at the Tidewater Builders Association Homearama over the last few years and always remarked how decadent they were. Guess what we ended up with for Christmas? I was completely surprised. Decadent...yes...guilty.

As for real stuff... finally went for the Kreg jig while buying recip blades at Lowe's, and a super smooth Bosch 1/2" hammer drill and impact driver combo for a steal on Amazon. 

Best part of Christmas was purchasing some serious tools for gifts for my son and two of my daughters. One does remodeling out in the southwest, and all three are discovering the joys of home ownership!

Happy New Year and best wishes for success this coming year to all on Contractor Talk!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

JonM said:


> Alice in Wonderland...:thumbsup:


 Ah, ok


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

My Bride hooked me up with this Roland td 12 set..... she also set me up with a couple Stabila levels and an Amazon gift card.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice kit!

She's a keeper. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Socks and underwear...oh and I bought myself a stud finder.


Have you found the stud yet? :laughing:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I got a Lowe's gift card from the inlaws that I did a bunch of work for, and they stiffed me. Well... I went to use the card the other night, and it has a $0 balance :laughing::clap:
> 
> They got me twice this year.


Hey, at least they "thought" of you! 

My in-laws used to lavish our kids & my wife with gifts, and all I'd get was a sponge bob t-shirt. Then 6 yrs ago, communication stopped altogether :sad: (their choice) with all of us. Keep hoping someday that will change again.

.....But I've kept their daughter & I'm not giving her back! She's an awesome wife & mother!


----------

